Ask HN: What's your experience with async standups? - gtirloni
======
foopod
Depends what you mean by standups, if you are talking about a status meeting
it probably works for most teams.

If you are talking about Scrum though, a stand up should be an opportunity for
the team to assess where they are at in the sprint. Then discuss what they
need to do to achieve the goal and make a plan for the day that puts them on
the right path. Doing this asynchronously is a pain.

------
rogerkirkness
We do them. Seems to accomplish the goal. It's better for reflecting and less
oppressive to be there at the same time every morning. Make it mandatory, talk
about intentions for the day, blockers and PRs that need reviewing.

~~~
gtirloni
Cool! If you dont mind me asking, do you use any specific software for that?
Also, do you have people in different timezones?

~~~
rogerkirkness
We only have one timezone so we haven't had to deal with that yet. We just
have a scheduler job send the email to everyone prompting them.

